# Fruit wine life span



## Mud (Jan 27, 2010)

How long will a fruit wine last in the bottle if properly stored? Can they age as long as a red, or is that asking for too much?


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea you are asking alot compared to reds. I have had fruit wines up to 2 years so far . kinda hard to keep them to long.
How long are you talking?


----------



## Mud (Jan 27, 2010)

Uh, I hate to be so ignorant, but I was hoping for 20-30 yrs.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope not gonna happen. Alot of reds and whites may not make it that far either.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 27, 2010)

This makes me wonder how the Gramma made out with her wine for her birthday . Think it was 25 yrs old wine wasn't it ? 
But glad you asked about the fruit age something i meant to ask .


----------



## Mud (Jan 27, 2010)

What's the limiting factor? Something like black currant or elderberry seems like it would hold up better than say, strawberry. Those have bold flavors and plenty of tannin, and are more like grapes in those respects.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

In 1972 my Dad got a bottle of wine from Brotherhood Winery in NY. It was a May Wine. I called the winery and they said no way was it gonna be good. BUTT, they asked if they can have it for their museum. It appears that my Dad had a special label on it with his name and no one @ the winery ever seen it. So, I sent it along and they in turn sent me 2 bottles back.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jan 27, 2010)

Mud said:


> What's the limiting factor? Something like black currant or elderberry seems like it would hold up better than say, strawberry. Those have bold flavors and plenty of tannin, and are more like grapes in those respects.



Mud, you hit the nail on the head...the more a fruit looks like a grape, the longer the bottle will age. The weird thing..I just opened an 8-year jalapeno and it was awesome..also, a 4-year peach tasted fine...these were gifts from another vintner and they only used campden prior to the 1st yeast pitch, and not at bottling. 

In other words, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you make a port it'll last longer than a few years.
Everywhere I've read says to drink your fruits within 3 years.


----------



## Luc (Jan 27, 2010)

I have some plum and some elderberry wines that are now over 5 years old. Still good !!!

However most of my wines do not last that long.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

Fruit wines will vary considerably. The limiting factor is mainly tannins and then obviously correct chemistry like TA and pH and then also temps and humidity (cellaring conditions) and also good quality corks. Elderberry, Blackberry, and Currant wines will have much more tannins then say an apple or Pear. Usually the darker the fruit the more tannins it has. I have a few various bottles of fruit wine that are 5 years old and 1 is 6 which is a pear wine. It still looks good but wouldnt be surprised if it was over the hill. Some of the others are doing very well though!


----------

